# Bringing home two horse tomorrow Pics added post 16



## debiraymond (Mar 20, 2010)

These are 8 year old mustang/QH mixes and are currently at a wildlife sanctuary.  They have been vetted, wormed, vaccinated and they are FREE.  We bought the very minimal basics today - halter, lead, shampoo, conditioner, brushes and combs because they are in great need of grooming.

They have never been shod either.  No splits, and we know we have to get a farrier out here right away.

They are tame, once haltered. The sanctuary has had them for 8 months so they haven't been saddled and ridden in that amount of time, or maybe longer.

My question is - how do we go about getting them ready to ride?  Should we just jump on and hope for the best or bond with them first and earn their trust?  We don't have our own saddles but Ken's nephew would let us use his for the time being.

ETA:  WOW that looks funny with 1 post by my name!!!!


----------



## michickenwrangler (Mar 20, 2010)

Bond with them first. Enlist the services of a good trainer if you aren't very experienced with horses. Mustang crosses should have good feet. There are a number of mustangs and half-mustangs that do endurance rides barefoot here in Michigan, 25-75 miles a weekend, plus conditioning miles.

While bonding and working with them, save up for your own saddles--we have a thread on here about saddles. Teach them basics, verbal commands and gait commands on the lunge line. Obstacles in hand like walking over poles or figure-8s through barrels will help the both of you in confidence, trust and ability.

I'd like to advise more, but DD needs a bath!

Good luck!

Welcome!


----------



## debiraymond (Mar 20, 2010)

Thanks!!  Ken's nephew is the one that is gonna be helping us learn everything we need to know.  We are so exited to be able to give these two a great home, and now we have a hobby to!!!!

We are going to be hand feeding them treats too, so they get to know us and like us.


----------



## michickenwrangler (Mar 20, 2010)

Daughter out of bath!

Word of caution about hand treats: some horses become very nippy and obnoxious about them, like some dogs can. If your horses start to get that way, STOP with the treats, use verbal or physical praise (patting or scratching) instead.

Also, do not let them rub on you or use you as a scratching post--no matter what the Pat Parelli DVD may tell you! Do not let them rub on you! This is a mjor dominance issue that I have seen with people and their horses.

Maybe 3 years dow the road once they respect you and your space, an occasional rub is all right.

I made that mistake with my horse, she knocked a volunteer at an endurance over trying to rub on her because my horse was itchy and sweaty and she figured since she could rub on me she could rub on everyone!


----------



## debiraymond (Mar 20, 2010)

michickenwrangler said:
			
		

> Daughter out of bath!
> 
> Word of caution about hand treats: some horses become very nippy and obnoxious about them, like some dogs can. If your horses start to get that way, STOP with the treats, use verbal or physical praise (patting or scratching) instead.
> 
> ...


That's funny!!!  We tested alot with them today. Hand feeding was one of them and they are nippy.  However if I hold it flat in my hand, they didn't touch my skin with their teeth.  The sanctuary let us spend hours with them today.


----------



## debiraymond (Mar 20, 2010)

I forgot to mention that I almost put the gelding to sleep today - I found his spot - right under his chin.


----------



## WallTenters (Mar 20, 2010)

If you're not going over really rough terrain, barefoot should be fine if you find a farrier that knows what the heck they're doing. If the horse's hoof is flat on the bottom when they leave, they don't know what they're doing.

Also, you can tell a lot about how saddle broke a horse is by throwing a towel over their back and leaning into their side. I wouldn't just jump on any horse that had a year or more off time, just because they're going to be a bit fresh.

It would be well worth your time and money to take them to a trainer for a few evaluation lessons - a good trainer will know what to do and how to guide you to each next step. Especially considering you're getting the horses for free, consider the trainer's fee the purchase price.  Good luck!


----------



## debiraymond (Mar 20, 2010)

WallTenters said:
			
		

> If you're not going over really rough terrain, barefoot should be fine if you find a farrier that knows what the heck they're doing. If the horse's hoof is flat on the bottom when they leave, they don't know what they're doing.
> 
> Also, you can tell a lot about how saddle broke a horse is by throwing a towel over their back and leaning into their side. I wouldn't just jump on any horse that had a year or more off time, just because they're going to be a bit fresh.
> 
> It would be well worth your time and money to take them to a trainer for a few evaluation lessons - a good trainer will know what to do and how to guide you to each next step. Especially considering you're getting the horses for free, consider the trainer's fee the purchase price.  Good luck!


Thanks!!  We actually got to spend hours with them today and did all kinds of tests.  They were a bit skittish until we got a rope over their necks, then they were fine.  They are easy to lead too.  Ken's nephew is a farrier - we actually made sure that we had resources to help us learn before we made the final decision to even get horses.  We had been looking for quite a while and lo and behold two free horses in great condition!!!!  We are ready to be thrown too.  The nephew has already given us lessons on falling correctly as to suffer fewer injuries. We are very excited.  Tomorrow they get their first baths in who knows how long!!!  Got conditioner for the mane and tail too so it won't hurt.


----------



## currycomb (Mar 21, 2010)

these are horses, not goats. horses are looking for a leader, be the leader, or you will be the follower, and the scenery never changes when you are following, get the picture??? horses have short attention spans, by the time you feed a treat as a reward, they are thinking of something else, so the reward is for what they were thinking, not what they did right, so reccommend feeding treats from a bucket or pan, not your hand. right now they are careful with your fingers, later when they are wanting the treat NOW, they won't be so careful. do what you want, just remember you have been warned by a couple different people.(have had and trained horses for40 years)


----------



## debiraymond (Mar 21, 2010)

currycomb said:
			
		

> these are horses, not goats. horses are looking for a leader, be the leader, or you will be the follower, and the scenery never changes when you are following, get the picture??? horses have short attention spans, by the time you feed a treat as a reward, they are thinking of something else, so the reward is for what they were thinking, not what they did right, so reccommend feeding treats from a bucket or pan, not your hand. right now they are careful with your fingers, later when they are wanting the treat NOW, they won't be so careful. do what you want, just remember you have been warned by a couple different people.(have had and trained horses for40 years)


This is the first I read about using a bucket (wonder if I have one).  I am aware they are not goats, goats are a nuisance.  We were thinking of using the treats as a way to bond with them, as well as supplement their nutrition, not reward so much.  They are home now and getting used to the land.  We have been warned that they may be a bit nervous for a few days being in a new place.


----------



## Chickerdoodle13 (Mar 21, 2010)

Personally, I would avoid using treats as a bonding tool. You are probably better off just spending time with them. The best way I've found to bond with a horse is through use of a round pen. As someone else mentioned, the sort of relationship you want to have with a horse is as a leader, not as a friend. However, if you just spend time at the fence or sitting in the pasture watching them, it will help you to learn their habits and tendencies, and will be a HUGE help later when handling and training them.

As for riding, my best advice would just be to go slow. If you don't know their history, it's possible that they've never even seen a saddle. So take one day to just throw a saddle on their back. Then if they do fine with that, put some weight in the saddle (And not your weight, but a feed bag or anything that will lay sit in the saddle). If the horse bolts off bucking and rearing when you put the saddle on (This is a bit extreme, but gets the point across) then obviously they probably do not have saddle training. Case in point, don't just jump to getting on their backs and riding. Feel them out first and gradually move towards sitting in the saddle. It's a slow process, but the safest for all parties involved. It's also great that you have someone knowledgeable helping you! This will be a great help when you have questions or need training advice.

Good luck and be sure to ask if you have more questions!


----------



## debiraymond (Mar 22, 2010)

Chickerdoodle13 said:
			
		

> Personally, I would avoid using treats as a bonding tool. You are probably better off just spending time with them. The best way I've found to bond with a horse is through use of a round pen. As someone else mentioned, the sort of relationship you want to have with a horse is as a leader, not as a friend. However, if you just spend time at the fence or sitting in the pasture watching them, it will help you to learn their habits and tendencies, and will be a HUGE help later when handling and training them.
> 
> As for riding, my best advice would just be to go slow. If you don't know their history, it's possible that they've never even seen a saddle. So take one day to just throw a saddle on their back. Then if they do fine with that, put some weight in the saddle (And not your weight, but a feed bag or anything that will lay sit in the saddle). If the horse bolts off bucking and rearing when you put the saddle on (This is a bit extreme, but gets the point across) then obviously they probably do not have saddle training. Case in point, don't just jump to getting on their backs and riding. Feel them out first and gradually move towards sitting in the saddle. It's a slow process, but the safest for all parties involved. It's also great that you have someone knowledgeable helping you! This will be a great help when you have questions or need training advice.
> 
> Good luck and be sure to ask if you have more questions!


Hi Doodle!!!  I am re-evaluating the treats, though I think they may be necessary to help supplement nutrition til they gain weight, then again I don't want them to count on it.  I didn't give them any tonight, just brushed her really good and talked to her the whole time.  I didn't even need the lead!!!!  She just stood there.

As for their ridability:  Duchess is completely broken. J was laying on top of her last night and she just stood there.  Duke on the other hand, is gonna need some work, and I am glad he is Ken's horse.    It's funny you told me all this, because this guy that has been raising and riding horses for the Sheriffs posse told us to just leave the saddle on for a day, then put a foot in a  strirup and stand there for a while, etc., until you can mount the horse.  

One more question:  How can I add weight to them?  Without getting them used to extra food all the time!  They both could use some weight on them.  There are pics at BYC.....


----------



## big brown horse (Mar 22, 2010)

Congrats!

If you want to show us the photos, you can use your uploads that you have on BYC.   You don't have to upload again over here.


----------



## Chickerdoodle13 (Mar 22, 2010)

Treats are actually perfectly fine to give, but I usually give them the treats in their buckets so they don't associate the treats with me. The horse we got last summer was downright nasty to her previous owners beecause all they did was give her treats! She had no respect for them at all. Once your horses have respect for you, then occasional treats out of the hand will be fine. Just be careful with any that are too sweet. If you like baking, there are some awesome healthy treat recipes out there! Too much sugar in their diet can turn them hot and aggresive.

As for weight, the best thing is just to take it slow. You can add some corn oil to their diet, but do it slowly because some horses do not like the taste and will stop eating the food altogether. We usually give our horses a couple tblespoons when they need to gain weight. You can also try a senior feed, but if they aren't that thin I would say just stick to a high quality pelleted food. Try to stay away from stuff with molasses in it because that also has a lot of sugar and can turn them hot. Not all horses are affected by it, but I find pelleted feeds to be complete than a sweet feed.

Just remember to introduce any new foods very slowly. Horses that are not used to new food can colic or become sick from it. Also, try to give them as much hay as possible. They will be fine on 24 hours of hay while you get them adjusted to whatever feed you are going to give.

Good luck! Glad to hear that if seems like you ended up with a couple of good horses. I can't wait to see pics!


----------



## debiraymond (Mar 22, 2010)

big brown horse said:
			
		

> Congrats!
> 
> If you want to show us the photos, you can use your uploads that you have on BYC.   You don't have to upload again over here.


I never knew that!  *runs to BYC*

Doodle - we bought carrots and apples.  Are those ok?  So far we have only been giving them 1 apple and 1 carrot each per day.    I need a bucket.


----------



## debiraymond (Mar 22, 2010)

Ken with Duke







The rest are J and me with Duchess:


----------



## Chickerdoodle13 (Mar 22, 2010)

Beautiful! They both have very kind eyes!

They actually don't look all that thin. They could use some weight, but I think they mostly need some muscle on their topline. Once you start working them, you'll see them build it up fairly quickly. Do you know if they lunge?


----------



## debiraymond (Mar 22, 2010)

Chickerdoodle13 said:
			
		

> Beautiful! They both have very kind eyes!
> 
> They actually don't look all that thin. They could use some weight, but I think they mostly need some muscle on their topline. Once you start working them, you'll see them build it up fairly quickly. Do you know if they lunge?


Not yet we don't know.  Next weekend we are going to start doing that with them.  We wanted them to get used to their surroundings and us a bit before we start lunging.  Ken knows how to do that, I am clueless.  

Their weight is pretty good, but they do need some.  They also look better now that we brushed off half their winter coat!


----------



## michickenwrangler (Mar 22, 2010)

Chickerdoodle13 said:
			
		

> Beautiful! They both have very kind eyes!
> 
> They actually don't look all that thin. They could use some weight, but I think they mostly need some muscle on their topline. Once you start working them, you'll see them build it up fairly quickly. Do you know if they lunge?


I agree. If you notice the necks are "ewey" meaning there is no muscle on the top. That comes from working in frame and a good trainer can get you started in that.

Once you guys get some condition on them, they'll be some pretty awesome horses.

Good quality hay will be the best way to get weight on them without hyperness. Walking up and down hills will also build up hindquarters and abdominal muscles, you can even do that in hand without riding.


----------



## debiraymond (Mar 22, 2010)

I really appreciate all your help and comments SO MUCH!!!  Ken is more of a horse person (more experience) than me, and I trust the BYC/BYH peoples opinions and answers alot.  I will let you guys know how it goes.  We are taking things slow so they REMAIN nice horses.  So far, they are AWESOME.  Very calm, people friendly. 

Just don't laugh at me if I land on my backside!


----------



## Countrymom (Mar 23, 2010)

Have you had their teeth checked yet?  I guess I have to respectfully disagree with the fact that they do need to add a lot more weight.  Both have pretty strong points to their shoulders and the mare seems drawn up a bit in the flank from lack of weight. They do not have the normal fat build up on the withers and their necks are ewed from lack of weight.  The dullness of their coats (even being a winter coat) makes me think worm gutt too.  Don't want to feed the worms, but feed the horse......  Sometimes once in a while worming just doesn't do the trick if they have been allowed to go for too long.  

Have the vet or equine dentist do their teeth.  Get them a good power pack of Panacur and worm them with that for 5 days.  Then add free choice all they can eat hay of the best quality.  Grass hay.  I am one to top off with a flake or even half a flake of alfalfa when needed a day.  Treats by hand I would not suggest...and they really are not going to help you with weight gain nearly as much as hay.  Purina makes a feed called Horse Chow 100 that is nice to add in ... it is high in fiber.  

Good luck and work closely with a trainer to help you determine how much these guys know.  Safety being number one.  The ground is a lot harder and a lot farther the older we get!  It hurts a whole lot more.  Better to pay a trainer who knows what the heck they are doing to test ride the first time or two.


----------



## lupinfarm (Mar 23, 2010)

I will admit, I am guilty of handfeeding treats to my horses. The difference is that I don't put up with *any* nibbling, biting, lipping, nothing. Some people I've found think its adorable. So it's not that you hand feed that is the issue, its how you train them to take the treats and what you expect of them, ie. no biting your hand off!

I grew carrots last year for my horsies, little ones, and I cut them up and hide them in their food otherwise they eat the carrots first and the other food later. They love little treasures LOL.

Our little Lunabean, the pony here (she's 13.3hh lol) came to us really underweight and rather sad looking. I started feeding her up on Purina High Fat High Fibre. You may have to talk to your Purina dealer as I believe at least in Canada that the product has now got a new name. With my pony I fed free choice Alfalfa/Grass mix hay that had been baled off our own pasture that year. I got her at the worst time too, in the middle of February so she often had a pile of hay as tall as her.


----------



## debiraymond (Mar 23, 2010)

Countrymom said:
			
		

> Have you had their teeth checked yet?  I guess I have to respectfully disagree with the fact that they do need to add a lot more weight.  Both have pretty strong points to their shoulders and the mare seems drawn up a bit in the flank from lack of weight. They do not have the normal fat build up on the withers and their necks are ewed from lack of weight.  The dullness of their coats (even being a winter coat) makes me think worm gutt too.  Don't want to feed the worms, but feed the horse......  Sometimes once in a while worming just doesn't do the trick if they have been allowed to go for too long.
> 
> Have the vet or equine dentist do their teeth.  Get them a good power pack of Panacur and worm them with that for 5 days.  Then add free choice all they can eat hay of the best quality.  Grass hay.  I am one to top off with a flake or even half a flake of alfalfa when needed a day.  Treats by hand I would not suggest...and they really are not going to help you with weight gain nearly as much as hay.  Purina makes a feed called Horse Chow 100 that is nice to add in ... it is high in fiber.
> 
> Good luck and work closely with a trainer to help you determine how much these guys know.  Safety being number one.  The ground is a lot harder and a lot farther the older we get!  It hurts a whole lot more.  Better to pay a trainer who knows what the heck they are doing to test ride the first time or two.


Hi!  I too think they need weight.  They have been vaccinated, wormed and teeth floated.  They are in pretty good condition considering they have been in a field for 8 months and who knows what their diet was before that!!!!


----------



## big brown horse (Mar 23, 2010)

debiraymond said:
			
		

> big brown horse said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


(And if you join all of the Nifty fourms, think of all the photo space you can have all together!!  SS has lots of room for tons of photos.)

We are so lucky to have such knowledegable horse folks over here aren't we??  

Love your new horses!

-Sally


----------



## Chickerdoodle13 (Mar 23, 2010)

Countrymom said:
			
		

> Have you had their teeth checked yet?  I guess I have to respectfully disagree with the fact that they do need to add a lot more weight.  Both have pretty strong points to their shoulders and the mare seems drawn up a bit in the flank from lack of weight. They do not have the normal fat build up on the withers and their necks are ewed from lack of weight.  The dullness of their coats (even being a winter coat) makes me think worm gutt too.  Don't want to feed the worms, but feed the horse......  Sometimes once in a while worming just doesn't do the trick if they have been allowed to go for too long.
> 
> Have the vet or equine dentist do their teeth.  Get them a good power pack of Panacur and worm them with that for 5 days.  Then add free choice all they can eat hay of the best quality.  Grass hay.  I am one to top off with a flake or even half a flake of alfalfa when needed a day.  Treats by hand I would not suggest...and they really are not going to help you with weight gain nearly as much as hay.  Purina makes a feed called Horse Chow 100 that is nice to add in ... it is high in fiber.
> 
> Good luck and work closely with a trainer to help you determine how much these guys know.  Safety being number one.  The ground is a lot harder and a lot farther the older we get!  It hurts a whole lot more.  Better to pay a trainer who knows what the heck they are doing to test ride the first time or two.


I definitely don't disagree with you at all. I think they need weight, but I think muscling will also help fill in a lot of the areas of their body that look "sunken". Our stetson also has those bony withers but that's mostly because he hasn't been worked as much as possible. He definitely needs some hill work!

Worming is a good point also. Our filly was wormy when we got her and gained weight rapidly as soon as we got rid of them.


----------



## WallTenters (Mar 23, 2010)

They look like they've got pretty good covering in the rib, and I agree that the necks do look a little meh. Overall not too bad. It's very possible they were previously starved, which resulted in a lot of muscle loss, which is just now starting to come back. 

I think the mare looks a bit sucked up in the flank as another poster pointed out, but I think if you keep good food in front of them they should look better every week.

 Don't you just love bays?!!


----------



## Countrymom (Mar 23, 2010)

WallTenters said:
			
		

> They look like they've got pretty good covering in the rib, and I agree that the necks do look a little meh. Overall not too bad. It's very possible they were previously starved, which resulted in a lot of muscle loss, which is just now starting to come back.
> 
> I think the mare looks a bit sucked up in the flank as another poster pointed out, but I think if you keep good food in front of them they should look better every week.
> 
> Don't you just love bays?!!


You know, bays are my favorite and at this moment I don't own a single one!  I sold my big bay mare to the neighbor kid since she didn't have anything to take her lessons on and go to the local shows.  I wasn't riding her because I was riding everything else, so now she is well loved and used.

On the rib covering, it is really an illusion.  With such thick winter coats, you are not going to see the rib cage as easily.  And if you are truly looking for weight issues, you look more at the points of the shoulder and hips and then at the fat pad areas....such as over the withers, down the back and the most basic one is up the neck.  That is the reason the mare looks ewe necked.  She probably isn't if she was up to her proper weight.  And many times you will see a horse that has good build up of weight in the areas I have mentioned and maybe a bit ribby looking.  Horses are built different and some just have bigger girth areas than others.  Meaning the ones that have to wider rib cage bones will show them quicker than a narrower horse.  Muscling them up will also help their appearance, but really will not fill in the areas they need fat to build.  These are not horses in good weight who are just flabby.  LOL Sort of like me! LOLOL

Debi, you are on the right track if you are taking it slow.  It seems to me a good home is really what they needed most of all.  Loosing weight for horses is easy, but getting it put back on is another story.  And once up to weight, they will have more energy and may even be more of a handful undersaddle.  Best get started with a trainer soon.


----------



## debiraymond (Mar 23, 2010)

We are very lucky indeed that family members are long time horse trainers.  The nephews FIL works with the Sheriffs posse and is willing to be there for us. 

These two are kinda funny, like kids!!  We open the door and there they are in a flash.  And not because of treats because we have beein offering those with meal time.  I think they really needed some consistency!!!  Funny moment tonight, they are not penned as we want them to get used to their surroundings.  I was sitting here on the computer and Duchess  came up to the window and stared at me!  LOL!


----------



## meme (Apr 7, 2010)

I`m very happy you are getting two a horse. I have always wanted a horse. You are lucky you are getting two horses. by the way can you post something on my thing? im logged in as meme my post is called my friend and her trouble whith horses. thanks.


----------

